# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2011



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2011 às 00:03)

Boas,para os primeiros minutos do novo mês ainda uns tropicais 20.3ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2011 às 00:10)

Aqui já muito longe do tropical, temperatura actual nos *16.3ºC* e humidade nos *79%*.

Que venha um Junho quentinho, principalmente nas noites de festas populares.  E se não for pedir muito, um dia ou outro com trovoadas para animar a coisa a nível meteorológico. 

Bom mês para todos!


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2011 às 07:28)

bom dia

no primeiro dia de junho eis que chega com ceu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas de NW desde as 2h da manha... sigo com 17.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Boas,céu limpo sem nuvens há vista ...hoje é o vento moderado que está a dar ,actual 23.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2011 às 14:34)

22 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algum vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2011 às 15:03)

Céu limpo e algum vento,actual 25.2ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

Boa tarde

Por aqui céu limpo, algum vento e 19,6ºC.

Mínima de 8,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2011 às 16:55)

Mínima de *14.6ºC* às 06:32.

Neste momento céu limpo e *24.6ºC*, sendo a máxima até agora de *25.0ºC* às 16:32.

Humidade nos *37%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2011 às 19:28)

Boas,dia sem nuvens...nem uma ,o vento continua soprando,actual 25.1ºC e o ar muito seco com 28%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jun 2011 às 20:56)

boas

dia ventoso por aqui com vento moderado com rajadas, o ceu esteve sempre limpo... 23.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento moderado e com 22.1ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

Um dia com vento de leste, mas relativamente fresco.

Extremos de hoje:

8,4ºC / 20,8ºC

Por agora 16,9ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2011 às 21:17)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde livre e fui até à Albufeira do Azibo, apesar de não estar muito calor e estar vento foi uma tarde agradável e ainda deu para dar um mergulho

Por Bragança agora temos céu limpo e algum vento fresco e 16.1ºC na estação da *ESA/IPB*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2011 às 21:40)

Dia muitíssimo agradável, de muito sol e vento forte e constante de NE, com temperatura amena.

Actuais 19,3ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2011 às 21:48)

Boas,a noite vai ficando mais fresca com 19.8ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## panda (1 Jun 2011 às 22:32)

boas noites
céu limpo, vento moderado a forte, rajada MAX (47 Km/h ).
actual 18.7ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2011 às 22:46)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.

Actuais 18,2ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2011 às 23:06)

*13ºC* actualmente, depois de um dia solarengo mas ventoso...

*Extremos do dia: 7,1ºC  23,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2011 às 23:39)

Algum vento com 18.0ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## panda (2 Jun 2011 às 01:53)

estamos a entrar no Outono , rajada Max (51Km/h) 
actual 15ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## Fil (2 Jun 2011 às 02:37)

Boas, temperatura actual de 8,4ºC com algum vento mas não tanto como na Covilhã.

Os extremos do primeiro dia deste mês foram de 8,1ºC / 19,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jun 2011 às 07:32)

bom dia

noite e inicio de dia de vento que sopra moderado com rajadas fortes de leste o ceu esta limpo e com uma temperatura de 14.9ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, vento de leste e 15,4ºC.

Mínima de 6,9ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Jun 2011 às 12:13)

bons dias
céu limpo mas o vento não da tréguas rajada MAX(53Km/h).
esta madrugada teve uma mínima de 10.4ºC.
actual 18.7ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2011 às 15:46)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia dia céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado...madrugada e manhã atirou para o fresco,actuais 24.3ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

Mais um dia de sol e muito muito vento, e temperaturas amenas. Resumindo, um dia mesmo como eu amo...

Actuais 22,6ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2011 às 19:46)

Boas,tarde com céu limpinho e vento mais fraco,actual 24.8ºC e 39%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2011 às 19:47)

A tarde de hoje já foi um pouco mais quente, apesar do vento.

Por agora céu limpo e 21,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,9ºC / 22,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e vento moderado que foi enfraquecendo ao longo do dia... a temperatura subiu um pouco... 

extremos: 14.9ºC de minima e 24.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e com uma temperatura agradavel de 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2011 às 21:52)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actuais 21.1ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2011 às 21:55)

Mais um dia com bastante vento aqui pelo nordeste.

*Extremos: 6,6ºC  24,7ºC*


Neste momento: *15,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2011 às 23:40)

Vento fraco com 19.6ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2011 às 07:37)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo vento moderado e com 17.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

boas

por aqui dia de sol e vento fraco ate ao meio da tarde, o ceu apresentou-se limpo, tornado-se temporariamente nublado durante a tarde... 

extremos: 16.1ºC de minima e 25.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vto e com uma temperatura agradavel de 21.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2011 às 23:47)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 27.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2011 às 09:10)

Manhã amena, solarenga e pouco ventosa, quando comparada com os últimos três dias...

Actuais 20,2ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia

20,2ºC eu algumas nuvens a leste.


Mínima de 13,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2011 às 11:27)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 23,6ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2011 às 14:27)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 25,2ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2011 às 16:04)

Boa tarde

Começa a chover agora e com um valor de 20,8ºC.


----------



## cm3pt (4 Jun 2011 às 17:55)

Bem, o céu está bonito aqui por Vila Real. Já ouvi uns trovões e as nuvens estão com este aspecto.






Foto tirada com IPhone. A qualidade não é a ideal, mas ja dá uma ideia.


----------



## panda (4 Jun 2011 às 19:02)

boas
céu com alguma nebulosidade e sem vento.
actual 26ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2011 às 19:34)

boas
por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, tornado-se nublado durante a tarde... o vento sopra fraco de vez em quando... 
extremos: 15.0ºC de minima e 28.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado vento temporariamente fraco e com 25.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Boas noites.

Hoje já foi dia passado com mais nuvens e algum ,actual 22.7ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Jun 2011 às 23:21)

noite agradável com uma temperatura de 20.4ºC e 30%HR, mas a pressão atmosférica já baixou muito 1009hpa, vem la


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2011 às 23:34)

noite abafada aqui nao ha vento e sube que trovejou em Gouveia mas pouco choveu... 

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2011 às 00:28)

Noite agradavél ainda... com boa música de conjunto tocada ao longe no bairro a seguir a este onde estou,2km no máximo.actual 21.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jun 2011 às 09:09)

Céu já a começar a formar nuvens, sem vento.

Actuais 215ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jun 2011 às 13:59)

Nuvens negras a vir de Oeste, e também já se ouvem os trovões.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2011 às 14:01)




----------



## dahon (5 Jun 2011 às 14:59)

Trovoada a rondar já á duas horas, neste momento parece estar a aproximar-se.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jun 2011 às 15:32)

Em Vila Real, célula não muito grande mas carregada sobre a serra do Alvão.
Dispara vários raios, cerca de um por minuto.
Aqui está a imagem da nuvem, bem escura por sinal





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nada mau


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2011 às 16:20)

Boas,os tambores já lá vão com 2h sem parar de fazer barulho aqui na zona,sem pinga até ao momento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2011 às 17:08)

O céu continua encoberto mais escuro a W e vai pingando .o ambiente refrescou bastante depois uma manhã bem ,actual 20.4ºC e 67%HR e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,actual 18.6ºC e 75%HR.

A miníma da madrugada passada foi de 19.0ºC,antes das 0h de hoje vai ser actualizada e a máxima de hoje chegou aos 28.6ºC.


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Jun 2011 às 21:53)

Voltei a conseguir apanhar trovoada :P 
15:20 virado para a Serra do Açor (por agora fica só esta foto que o tempo não é muito, também é a única com relâmpago)







Malditas gotas na lente lol


----------



## Teles (5 Jun 2011 às 22:03)

I_Pereira foto brutal 
Obrigado por partilhares


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2011 às 23:06)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco de SW/W,actual 17.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2011 às 07:29)

bom dia 
depois de um domingo com trovoada  o dia chega com neblina, sem vento e com 17.1ºC


----------



## Norther (6 Jun 2011 às 11:46)

ceu algo nublado com 20ºC 

boa foto I_Pereira, belo raio


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jun 2011 às 12:57)

I_Pereira disse:


> Voltei a conseguir apanhar trovoada :P
> 15:20 virado para a Serra do Açor (por agora fica só esta foto que o tempo não é muito, também é a única com relâmpago)
> 
> 
> ...



Como se costuma dizer... Mas que Raio de Foto .

Excelente.

Céu nublado por aqui, sem precipitação.


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2011 às 13:43)

Boa tarde

Por aqui já tivemos alguma trovoada e chuva. Agora 17,6ºC e um céu muito nublado.

Mínima de 11,5ºC.


----------



## Sirilo (6 Jun 2011 às 14:49)

Aqui em Vale Formoso - Covilhã chove de forma moderada, por vezes algum granizo, troveja á cerca de 30 min.


----------



## ACalado (6 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

Aqui pela Covilhã começa a trovejar e caem alguns aguaceiros 20.9ºc


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2011 às 15:32)

Tudo calmo, demasiado para meu gosto, com vento fraco e com céu nublado.

Actuais 21,6ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2011 às 16:22)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui hoje o dia está bem mais fresco, com a temperatura actual nos *17.8ºC*.

O céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco.

Mínima de *14.1ºC*.


----------



## Norther (6 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

Grande célula na Beira interior a afectar parte da Cova da Beira, no Tortosendo ainda não chove mas ouvem-se trovões temperatura nos 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2011 às 16:46)

Boas tardes.

Hoje dia de muitas nuvens e pouco sol ...o ambiente na rua mais fresco que é muito bom,actual 21.8ºC e algum vento de SW/W.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2011 às 16:49)

Tudo na mesma, mas agora com algum sol.

Actuais 21,3ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2011 às 17:53)

Muitas nuvens e sem sol com 22.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2011 às 18:44)

Céu nublado, vento fraco, e tudo muito sereno.

Actuais 21,0ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2011 às 20:50)

Boas,céu limpo com ambiente a ficar fresco,actual 17.3ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jun 2011 às 21:27)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve sempre encobrto tornado-se muito nublado ao fim da tarde, nao choveu ou trovejou, levantou-se foi um vento fraco, fresco depois do meio da tarde e ainda dura a esta hora... houve tambem pouca amplitude termica...

extremos: 17.0ºC de minima e 20.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado. vento fraco e com uns frescos 16.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2011 às 22:00)

Dia muito chato, sem chuva, trovoada, nevoeiro, vento ou sol: NADA! 

Actuais 17,3ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2011 às 22:54)

Noite fresca com 15.9ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2011 às 00:07)

Por aqui a noite segue bem fresca para a época, com *12.6ºC * que acabou por ser a mínima de ontem registada às 23:54 e assim se tem mantido. A humidade relativa está nos 92% e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.

A máxima foi de apenas *19.3ºC* às 14:55.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2011 às 07:12)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio... sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 16,7ºC.

Mínima de 12,4.


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Jun 2011 às 13:06)

Bons dias...

O vento uivou durante toda a noite, e por vezes ainda agora se consegue ouvir. Ontem á noite parecia que de repente tinha chegado o Outono, a temperatura desceu rapidamente a partir das 21H por causa do vento. Normalmente por esta altura do ano a temperatura ronda os 29/30ºC de dia, não descendo abaixo dos 16ºC de noite, não tenho estação meteorológica mas a temperatura desceu bem mais que 16ºC.

Actual, céu nublado com vento com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jun 2011 às 14:08)

18ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2011 às 14:51)

Boas Tardes!

Mínima de *11.4ºC* às 07:04.

Por agora sol e céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento por vezes moderado.

Temperatura: *18.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

Boas tardes.

Dia de muitas nuvens com o ambiente fresco e vento moderado,actual 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2011 às 18:49)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e ventosa,actual 19.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2011 às 19:44)

boas

dia de sol e algumas nuvens mas com vento que sopra moderado desde o inicio da tarte... 
extremos: 13.5ºC de minima e 22.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ate parece que estamos no fim do verao  ceu nublado, vento moderado, e 17.4ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2011 às 21:35)

Boas,céu limpo e uns refrescantes 14.3ºC juntamente com este ventinho parece voltamos ao .

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

vento fraco com ceu pouco nublado, mas a temperatura esta a baixar bastante... sigo com 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Por continua o vento moderado de W/NW e  com 12.9ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jun 2011 às 00:08)

Venho agora da varanda, fui deitar fumo, e posso dizer que o desconforto causado pela mudança de temperatura entre o interior e o exterior é do piorio... Tá mesmo frio lá fora. Mais dois ou três dias disto e ficamos todos .

Detesto estas mudanças repentinas de temperatura.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jun 2011 às 00:41)

Por aqui mais um dia fresco, em que mesmo com sol a temperatura não foi além dos *18.4ºC* às 15:44.

A mínima foi registada um minuto antes das 0h, com um valor de *10.6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com *10.4ºC* e *78%* de HR.  (com esta temperatura, nesta época, justifica-se o smile)


----------



## FRibeiro (8 Jun 2011 às 00:52)

A temperatura aqui desce a olhos vistos. 
Está de facto uma noite bem desconfortável, devido ao vento moderado que acentua a sensação de frio.
Estão 11.6ºC


----------



## panda (8 Jun 2011 às 02:06)

Noite fria com 10.8ºC e 55%HR.
Nem parece que estamos em Junho!!!


----------



## panda (8 Jun 2011 às 03:43)

Manteigas 10.2ºC.
Guarda 8.2ºC.
Loriga 6.8ºC.
Gouveia 10.8ºC
Covilha (Meteocovilha) 7.4ºC.
Covilha (aerodromo) 10.1ºC.
Covilha 8.4ºc.
Na minha estação (Tortosendo) 10.ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega frio com nevoeiro e com uma temperatura de 10.1ºC,...


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2011 às 08:18)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 12,7ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 8,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2011 às 12:30)

Bons dias.

Esta noite foi quase uma anestesia geral quanto ao frio por terras lusas ...aqui ficou-se pelos 10.1ºC de miníma .

Pela manhã céu limpo sem nuvens ...neste momento algumas baixas e altas,o vento hoje mais calmo,actuais 19.9ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (8 Jun 2011 às 13:26)

Bom dia!
A minima aqui pela minha zona ficou-se pelos 9.7ºC 
Actualmente céu limpo.

Ontem reparei numa coisa, e não sei se alguém já deu conta!!
Ontem à noite fui aos mapas de Observação do IM para ver a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas, e esta estação já não aparece nem no mapa, nem tem informações nos registos diários! Alguém sabe de alguma coisa?


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2011 às 13:52)

FRibeiro disse:


> Ontem reparei numa coisa, e não sei se alguém já deu conta!!
> Ontem à noite fui aos mapas de Observação do IM para ver a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas, e esta estação já não aparece nem no mapa, nem tem informações nos registos diários! Alguém sabe de alguma coisa?



Desde meio de Maio que a estação deixou de aparecer no mapa das observações. Tanto a estação das P.Douradas como a de Reguengos.
Talvez tenham tido problemas com as trovoadas.

Até pensei que a estação tivesse mesmo ido à vida, uma vez que também não tem aparecido nos dados diários das synops.
Mas felizmente não. Os dados das P.Douradas constam do relatório de Maio.

Portanto, o mais provável é que as trovoadas tenham danificado as telecomunicações da região e por isso a estação não esteja a enviar os dados em tempo real. 

Digo eu...


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jun 2011 às 14:53)

Boas Tardes!

Mínima de *9.5ºC* às 06:27.

Por agora céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e *18.9ºC*.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Jun 2011 às 16:07)

Foi uma madrugada bem fria pela Beira Interior. A estação do IM da Covilhã registou uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo dos 7,5ºC (por volta das 3h) e a estação do _Spiritmind_ registou 6,7ºC.  Não acredito que se tenha batido um mínimo histórico, mas não deixou de ser uma madrugada mais fria do que algumas em Janeiro...

P.S. - A propósito de frio em Junho, algumas pessoas mais velhas referem uma queda de neve, na Covilhã, numa noite de S. João (sem precisarem o ano). Não sei se se trata de um "mito urbano" ou se efectivamente tal ocorreu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2011 às 19:12)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de NW,actual 21.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2011 às 21:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e vento moderado durante a tarde que tem vindo a enfraquecer desde as 20h... 
extremos: 9.9ºC de minima e 20.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2011 às 21:31)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fresco,actual 15.3ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## panda (8 Jun 2011 às 21:54)

Boas noites.
Hoje registei uma mínima de 9.1ºC .
Actual 14.4ºC e 41%HR.
A aqui na minha terra um café que quando mete a esplanada, chove ou faz frio e de facto foi o que aconteceu e isto acontece já a uns anos.Eu bem digo a senhora para não  meter a esplanada, mas não me faz caso .


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2011 às 21:56)

Dia ameno, com nevoeiro pela manhã, e muito sol toda a atrde, com bastante vento...

Actuais 13,9ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2011 às 22:48)

Algum vento de W/NW com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2011 às 23:58)

Actuais 12.7ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento, com algum nevoeiro nas zonas do rio... sigo com 10.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2011 às 15:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais uma noite bem fresca e já choveu  caindo 0.4mm.

Neste momento muitas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 21.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2011 às 15:54)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a mínima foi ainda mais baixa, com um valor de *8.7ºC* registado às 05:07. 

Já foi registado 1 mm de precipitação.

Por agora céu muito nublado e *17.5ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2011 às 19:12)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens mas com boas abertas... nao houve vento por aqui, tambem nao choveu... 

extremos: 10.4ºC de minima e 19.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2011 às 19:35)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e sem chuva,ambiente fresco,actual 18.3ºC e vento moderado de W.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 22.0ºC e 0.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2011 às 20:34)

Muitas nuvens ainda com alguns raios de sol ,actual 17.8ºC e vento de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2011 às 21:57)

O céu vai ficando limpo com ambiente refrescando na rua.actual 15.9ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2011 às 23:43)

Céu limpo e vento de W,actual 14.5ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jun 2011 às 01:41)

Está bem fresco a esta hora! Umas nuvens no céu apenas mas uma brisa fria para a época. E eu de pólo.. Pensar que daqui a 2 ou 3 semanas vai estar um chorno de calor! Por aqui a piscina abre dia 18 de Junho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2011 às 13:05)

Boas,céu limpo logo pela manhã para dar lugar algumas nuvens...ambiente diferente dos ultimos dias ...tudo calmo com pouco vento,actual 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2011 às 15:17)

Boas,muitas nuvens e com subida na temperatura,actual 24.6ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2011 às 18:49)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e subida da temperatura...neste momento algumas nuvens com o vento aumentar de velocidade de NW,actual 24.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (10 Jun 2011 às 20:40)

Boas

Por aqui o céu esteve nublado por Cumulus que foram crescendo ao longo da tarde, mas agora apenas alguns Cirrus.

A máxima rondou os 26ºC, 27ºC.

Agora estão cerca de 22ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2011 às 21:06)

Alguns cirrus e 17,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,4ºC / 21,6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jun 2011 às 21:54)

boas

estou em Gouveia desde ontem, o dia  por aqui foi de ceu limpo durante a manha tronando-se temporariamente nublado durante a tarde... 
o vento soprou tambem temporariamente fraco durante o fim da tarde 

extremos: 9.6ºC de minima e 24.5ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 15.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2011 às 22:02)

Boas,por aqui a noite vai ficando fresca com vento de NW,actual 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2011 às 23:35)

Algum vento de W/NW com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2011 às 11:28)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento fraco...hoje já promete ,actual 24.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jun 2011 às 13:54)

Boas

Dia amanheceu com o céu nublado por Contrails mas agora encontra-se limpo.

Temperatura a rondar os 26ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2011 às 15:47)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 28.4ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jun 2011 às 21:29)

Boas

Temperatura a rondar os 23ºC e o vento é fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2011 às 21:30)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente já de algum ,actual 22.1ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Tudo calmo ,actuais 19.6ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jun 2011 às 23:56)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo, sem vento bastante agradavel... 
extremos: 12.1ºC de minima e 24.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu esta a ficar nublado por altocumulus, sem vento e com 14.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 12:19)

Bons dias.

Hoje já promete mais um dia de  pela zona...

Algumas nuvens altas e muito sol ....vento fraco com actuais 26.3ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 15:15)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento de SW/S,actual 29.8ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 17:53)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente ...neste momento muitas nuvens e o vento aumentar de velocidade de W/SW,actual 28.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 30.7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Jun 2011 às 17:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente ...neste momento muitas nuvens e o vento aumentar de velocidade de W/SW,actual 28.3ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 30.7ºC.



Exactamente, o vento começa agora a intensificar e muitas nuvens altas com maior quantidade a Norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 18:12)

Geiras disse:


> Exactamente, o vento começa agora a intensificar e muitas nuvens altas com maior quantidade a Norte.



Olá ,já vi que estás pela zona.O vento haver se refresca o ambiente,actual 27.7ºC.ainda está .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 20:33)

Boas,por aqui ainda uns confortáveis 23.7ºC  e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jun 2011 às 21:15)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo durante a manha, tornando-se temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas... o vento sopou fraco durante a tarde... 

extremos: 11.7ºC de minima e 27.1ºC de maxima

ora ja estou em santa comba, onde o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e com 19.8ºC...
 e com bastante nitidez vejo na encosta da Serra da Estrela Seia e Gouveia da minha janela, ja que em linha recta daqui lá nao sao mais de 45km


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 22:23)

Poucas nuvens e vento mais fraco,actual 20.4ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2011 às 23:37)

Algum vento de W com 18.5ºC e 56%HR:


----------



## Geiras (13 Jun 2011 às 00:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Olá ,já vi que estás pela zona.O vento haver se refresca o ambiente,actual 27.7ºC.ainda está .



Olá 

Estava pela zona, agora já nao eheh
Cumps 

Deixo aqui este anemómetro artesanal que achei interessante em Lousa, Castelo Branco


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro, sem vento e com 14.1ºC de temperatura...


----------



## pedro vitorino (13 Jun 2011 às 11:53)

céu nublado, estranho :s


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2011 às 15:11)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o ambiente na rua mais fresco ...

Céu limpo pela cidade e nuvens baixas a poente...algum vento de W,actual 26.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jun 2011 às 17:34)

26ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2011 às 20:05)

Céu limpo, vento moderado de SW.

Actuais 20,6ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2011 às 20:15)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de W/NW,actual 22.7ºC e 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2011 às 20:20)

O dia começou nublado e sem vento, ao longo da manhã o sol foi tentando espreitar, mas sem sucesso. A partir das 13/14h, o sol lá foi dando ar de suas graças, mas só a meio da tarde é que apareceu o céu azul, sempre com aumento do vento. A partir das 17h, já havia menos nuvens que céu azul, e o vento foi-se tornando moderado.

Foi uma tarde abafada, mas ainda assim, bem menos que a de ontem.

Máxima de 24,9ºC e mínima de 14,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,este ventinho moderado vão dando uma ajundinha na temperatura ,actual 18.8ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jun 2011 às 22:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia... o vento soprou frado durante a tarde...

extremos: 13.5ºC de minima e 24.2ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado sem vento e com 18.2ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2011 às 23:20)

O vento moderado de W/NW continua com 17.4ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jun 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu encoberto sem vento e com uma temperatura de 16.1ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 19,2ºC.

Mínima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2011 às 12:53)

Bons dias.

Hoje já se nota o ambiente na rua mais quente ...céu limpo e vento mais fraco hoje,actual 26.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2011 às 15:45)

Vai ficando  com algum vento com 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2011 às 17:38)

Boas,o vento vai ficando por vezes moderado de SW,actual 29.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2011 às 18:13)

Olá, Mundo! 

Trouxe comigo uma pequena estação Lidl, que me tem acompanhado neste dias quentes. Comparando a Estação do Pinhão (Sta. Bárbara). que já tive a oportunidade de vê-la ao longe, visto que se trata de uma quinta privada. a minha estação não difere muito com a do IM. 

Ora bem, aqui ficam os extremos:
Dia 11.Junho
Máxima: *30.6ºC*
Mínima: *12.6ºC*

Dia 12.Junho
Máxima: *31.9ºC*
Mínima: *12.8ºC*

Dia 13.Junho
Máxima: *28.5ºC*
Mínima: *14.1ºC*

Hoje, já cheguei aos *30.0ºC* de máxima, com uma mínima de *14.1ºC*

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento moderado. 28ºC

Quando poder darei mais notícias. Até uma próxima!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2011 às 19:28)

O vento continua moderado a rodar para W/NW a dar algum alívio ao ambiente quente que se faz sentir na  zona,actual 26.1ºC e 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 30.4ºC.


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2011 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado, temperatura de 23,2ºC e algum vento de SW. Dia agradável com máxima de 26,0ºC e mínima de 12,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2011 às 21:13)

Dia a nascer novamente nublado, a meio da manhã foi-se limpando, e durante a tarde esteve limpo ou pouco nublado.

Actuais 19,8ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2011 às 22:30)

Boas,noite de lua grande ...já vai refrescando com 19.0ºC e vento moderado de W.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2011 às 22:33)

João Soares disse:


> Hoje, já cheguei aos *30.0ºC* de máxima, com uma mínima de *14.1ºC*



Ola, mais uma vez. desta vez com a net do telemovel, para fazer uma correcção, a temperatura minima de hoje, foi de 13,8C.  
Esta noite segue calma, com céu limpo e vento fraco. Temperatura Actual: 20,9C


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jun 2011 às 22:40)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto durante quase toda a manha, tornando-se gradualmente limpo ao londo da tarde... o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde... 
extremos: 16.1ºC de minima e 24.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento muito fraco e com um temperatura de 19.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2011 às 23:15)

Vento de NW com 18.5ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e com uns frescos 13.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2011 às 09:05)

O dia nasce com neblina, mas desta vez com céu limpo.

Actuais 17,1ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Manhã de sol e céu limpo em Bragança, por agora a estação da ESA/IPB regista 20.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2011 às 11:08)

Céu já quase limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 21,3ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2011 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Manha fresca pelo Pinhao, com mais uma minima na casa dos 13C, desta vez 13,9C.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco. Temperatura Actual: 22,2C


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo e vento moderado. A temperatura vai subindo lentamente, seguindo agora com 26,9¤C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2011 às 13:11)

Bons dias .

A manhã foi dedicada ao jardim e cortar a relva ,já deu para  muito .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2011 às 15:08)

Boas,o vento está ficando moderado de W/NW e céu limpo,actual 29.7ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

Boa Tarde!
Pelo Pinhao, estao 31,0¤C


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2011 às 16:21)

Tarde quente, e com vento moderado  de S.

Actuais 24,9ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

O vento continua moderado de NW e uma rajada de 31km/h...céu limpo com 27.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 30.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2011 às 19:19)

Bela tarde de sol e vento fraco em Bragança, viva o verão

A estação da ESA/IPB regista, 23.1ºC, a minha estação está off...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2011 às 20:08)

O vento continua forte de W/NW com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jun 2011 às 22:22)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro matinal levantou por volta das 11 horas mas manteve-se com restos ate por voltas das 13h... 
o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde 
extremos: 13.4ºC de minima e 26.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento muito fraco e sigo com 18.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2011 às 22:35)

Vento de W/NW com 19.0ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jun 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia

por aqui o dis chega com nevoeiro sem vento e com 15.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2011 às 08:50)

Manhã com nuvens altas e neblinas nos vales, sem vento.

Actuais 16,2ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2011 às 10:17)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e alguns stratus, vento fraco.

Actuais 19,1ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2011 às 11:34)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e estratisformes.

Actuais 20,8ºCV e 41%HR.


----------



## Serrano (16 Jun 2011 às 14:16)

Nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 24ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2011 às 16:11)

Boas tardes.

Céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco com algum ,actual 27.6ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jun 2011 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro ate por volta das 10h depois disso esteve sempre nublado por nuvens altas e muitos estratus... o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde
extremos: 14.8ºC de minima e 23.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com 18.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2011 às 22:34)

Boas noites.

Tarde com nuvens altas que não deixou subir muito a temperatura máxima...vento fraco de NW,actuais 18.8ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2011 às 23:36)

Vento fraco de NW com 17.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jun 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia 

o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com 15.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2011 às 08:36)

Para variar, o dia amanhece nublado e com neblinas, e sem vento.

Actuais 15,9ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2011 às 10:16)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW.

Actuais 19,6ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de céu limpo aqui por Bragança, neste momento a estação da ESA/IPB regista *19.7ºC*, está também algum vento fraco


----------



## Serrano (17 Jun 2011 às 15:09)

27ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2011 às 15:14)

Boa tarde

O céu tem vindo a ficar progressivamente mais nublado aqui pelo Nordeste, temos por isso uma tarde algo fresca para a altura do ano, a estação da ESA/IPB regista apenas 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2011 às 17:13)

Boas tardes.

Dia com nuvens altas e muito sol...e agora por fim o ventinho de NW/W a refrescar o ambiente que até não estêve muito mau hoje ,actual 26.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2011 às 20:29)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona mas com muita neblusidade baixa a poente ,vento moderado de NW,actual 21.4ºC e 62%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

boas 
por aqui o dia esteve sempre com o ceu muito nublado, encobrindo ao meio da tarde... nao houve vento 

extremos: 14.6ºC de minima e 26.7ºC de maxima

actuais: chuvisca desde as 19.30h acompanhado com um vento muito fraquinho... sigo com 19.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Jun 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite! 

Depois de 12 dias de ausência pelo estrangeiro cá estou de novo neste nossa casa que tanta falta me fez...

Por Bragança temos o céu nublado e *14,8ºC*

Extremos do dia: *12,1ºC  23,4ºC*


Por qualquer motivo que ainda não compreendi a minha estação está offline do wunderground há já uns dias e não consigo fazer o upload dos dados.... alguém sabe se há problemas??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2011 às 22:58)

Boas,por aqui continua o vento moderado de W/NW e ambiente fresco na rua,actual 17.7ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2011 às 23:50)

Vento moderado com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jun 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, sol e *18,6ºC*


Mínima de 8,4ºC esta manhã


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2011 às 13:00)

Dia de sol, e de vento moderado de S.

Actuais 20,0ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2011 às 15:56)

Boas tardes.

Noite e madrugada com algum frio...hoje o vento muito mais calmo e ambiente na rua não muito caloroso ...céu com nuvens altas e finas ,actuais 27.2ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2011 às 17:35)

Boas,por aqui uma ligeira brisa de W/NW com uma temperatura quase estancada nos 27.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2011 às 20:37)

Boas,tarde calma sem grandes sobressaltos quanto ao ....os próximos dias já o dirão ...nuvens altas e vento de W/NW,actual 23.1ºC e 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

Dia de sol e temperatura amena, com muito vento. Dia perfeito, pena ter que estudar para os exames...

Actuais 17,9ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2011 às 22:10)

Boas,algum vento de W/NW vai refrescando o ambiente com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2011 às 10:26)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 20,6ºC.

Mínima de 9,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2011 às 17:53)

Boas tardes .

Como estava prometido e o prometido realizou-se  ...é tudo há bruta .

Céu limpo pela zona e nuvens altas mais a sul,actual 33.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jun 2011 às 18:45)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser quente e de sol, acompanhado com algumas nuvens altas... o vento sopra fraco... 

extremos: 14.2ºC de minima e 28.0ºC de maxima

actuais. tudo calmo ceu nublado por nuvens altas calor e sigo com 25.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2011 às 20:07)

Boas,por aqui ainda muito ,actual 31.6ºC e 30%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2011 às 20:43)

Agora com o vento mais W/NW haver se começa a refrescar mais o ambiente,actual 29.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2011 às 20:44)

Um dia de grande amplitude térmica por aqui.

Os meus dados:

9,9ºC / 28,7ºC


Estação do IM:

8,1ºC / 29,8ºC


Estação da ESA:

7,7ºC / 28,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2011 às 22:49)

Por aqui já lá vão 5000 pots .

A noite continua quente com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 00:04)

Actuais 23.9ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2011 às 00:52)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,3ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Jun 2011 às 01:58)

Dan disse:


> Um dia de grande amplitude térmica por aqui.
> 
> Os meus dados:
> 
> ...



Acrescento os meus dados: *8,5ºC / 30,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2011 às 02:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já lá vão 5000 pots .
> 
> A noite continua quente com 25.0ºC.



Parabéns

Eu cheguei na semana passada aos 3000


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jun 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e com 16.3ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2011 às 11:40)

Bom dia

Hoje já não se repete a grande amplitude de ontem pois dada a subida da temperatura mínima.

Por agora 26,4ºC

Mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 12:01)

Bons dias .

O ambiente na rua já é de grande ...céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 30.4ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2011 às 12:23)

Dia de sol e calor, com, vento fraco de SE.

Actuais 25,6ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 12:43)

Vento fraco de S e mais 31.4ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Jun 2011 às 15:01)

Vou "meter férias" pois estes próximos tempos/meses serão de calor (coisa que decididamente não aprecio).
Voltarei no Outono com esperança de termos em 2011/12 um pouco mais de animação e que a neve regresse (a sério) como aconteceu em 2009/2010.

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jun 2011 às 15:01)

Bom, isto promete ser refrescante para os próximos dias





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por aqui muito calor... vai valendo uma brisa que refresca um pouco o ar, se o vento soprasse de leste estava-mos tramados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 15:47)

Boas ,por aqui o ambiente já está bem jeitoso  com 34.1ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Jun 2011 às 17:26)

boas tardes.
actual *32.3ºC e 20%HR*.
vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas nuvens e o vento por vezes moderado,actual 32.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 20:29)

Boas,por aqui hoje já foi a sério quanto ao ...agora tudo mais morno ,vento fraco de W/NW com 28.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2011 às 20:38)

Máxima do ano igualada hoje.

Extremos de hoje:

13,9ºC / 30,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

Dia quente, com máxima de 28,7ºC e humidade mínima de ainda 38%.

Actuais 24,5ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 22:29)

Boas,algum vento de W/NW e ainda com uns altitos 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2011 às 23:45)

Actuais 21.9ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Z13 (21 Jun 2011 às 00:41)

Boa noite,

dia bem quente por Bragança. 

Extremos:

*12,1ºC  31,8ºC*


Temperatura actual: *19,1ºC* com *48%* de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jun 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia

o dia chega calmo com nevoeiro sem vento e com 16.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2011 às 14:16)

Manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de calor e soalheiro... Vento moderado de SE.

Actuais 26,3ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2011 às 15:47)

Boas tardes .

Hoje por cá mais um dia de ...nuvens altas e vento de SW,actual 33.7ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2011 às 16:41)

Tarde quente, com muito sol, algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Actuais 27,7ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2011 às 18:43)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 32,3ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC

Uma amplitude de 20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2011 às 19:05)

Boas,tarde muito ...o vento rodou para NW e passou a moderado já vai aliviando o ambiente quente ,actual 31.2ºC e 30%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 34.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2011 às 20:33)

Nuvens altas a poente e vento de NW,actual 27.5ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jun 2011 às 20:56)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro ate por volta das 11h depois o ceu tornou-se limpo com alguns periodos de ceu nublado por nuvens altas... o vento tambem soprou fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 16.0ºC de minima e 26.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento ecom 21.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2011 às 21:20)

Algum vento de NW com 25.7ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

Actuais 22.6ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2011 às 08:58)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,3ºC

Mín - 15,3ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2011 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 21,4ºC.

Mínima de 15,9ºC (a mais alta do ano até agora).


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2011 às 12:02)

Céu limpo, com alguns cumulus humilis e vento nulo.

Actuais 23,3ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2011 às 13:26)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia um bocadinho diferente ...mas não deixa de estar ...céu limpo e algum vento de W,actual 28.8ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu limpo, agora com vento moderado desde as 14h... sigo com 24.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2011 às 17:12)

Tarde não muito quente, com sol e vento moderado de NW.

Actuais 23,9ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2011 às 18:01)

Boas, tarde amena com 22,1ºC neste momento e céu praticamente limpo.

Extremos de 15,1ºC / 23,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2011 às 18:12)

Boas,a tarde de hoje foi para aliviar quanto ao ...daqui algumas longas horas volta novamente a carregar no acelarador o ...o vento de W já vai ajudando a refrescar o ambiente,actual 27.2ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2011 às 20:53)

Boas,o ambiente vai ficando bem bom na rua  frescoooo...vento de W,actual 21.3ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2011 às 22:49)

Boas,o ambiente na rua vai ficando fresco e vai dando para refrescar a casa ,actual 17.9ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2011 às 00:20)

boas

estou em Gouveia a passsar estes dias... os extremos de santa comba forma de 16.3ºC de minima e uma maxima de 25.1ºC

actuais: noite fresca por Gouveia ceu limpo sem vento e com 15.1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jun 2011 às 01:18)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> estou em Gouveia a passsar estes dias... os extremos de santa comba forma de 16.3ºC de minima e uma maxima de 25.1ºC
> 
> actuais: noite fresca por Gouveia ceu limpo sem vento e com 15.1ºC



Conto com os teus dados aí de Gouveia...tenho uma estação aí na Serra, mas não debita online...e os dados de Nabais apesar de tudo não são tão precisos...incêndios para já nada certo?


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2011 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 17,3ºC.

Mínima de 10,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2011 às 12:38)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,8ºC

Mín - 14,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 12:42)

Bons dias .

Madrugada e manhã com algum fresco ...nos próximos tempos já não devo ter noites tão frescas ...acabou-se ....nuvens altas muitas finas e vento fraco,actual 26.3ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jun 2011 às 13:35)

Mínima de *10.5ºC* às 06:11

Neste momento *24.5ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2011 às 14:00)

MarioCabral disse:


> Conto com os teus dados aí de Gouveia...tenho uma estação aí na Serra, mas não debita online...e os dados de Nabais apesar de tudo não são tão precisos...incêndios para já nada certo?




boas  icendios felizmente nada por aqui e espero que assim continue... a estação que aqui tenho nao e grande coisa mas dessenrasca... eu nao estou bem em Gouveia, estou a 8km em Paços da Serra...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 15:24)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 29.8ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jun 2011 às 15:24)

Boa tarde!

Sol, e *26,6ºC*

A noite foi fresquinha, *mínima de 8,6ºC*. Soube bem!


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2011 às 15:45)

Z13 disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sol, e *26,6ºC*
> 
> A noite foi fresquinha, *mínima de 8,6ºC*. Soube bem!



Nos próximos dias vai aquecer bastante

Por agora temos céu limpo e vento fraco... 24.6ºC na estação da ESA/IPB


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2011 às 15:56)

boas

em Gouveia depois de uma noite fria com uma minima de 8.9ºC a manha foi de de ceu nublado por algumas nuvens altas, nao corre nem uma brisa por aqui... sigo com 26.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 17:27)

Pouco vento com 30.6ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 19:52)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 30.0ºC e 21%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 31.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2011 às 20:13)

por gouveia a tarde foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas e com algum vento fraco desde as 16h... a maxima por aqui ficou nos 27.8ºC... 

actuais: vento fraco ceu nublado por nuvens altas e com 22.7ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 21:37)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N/NW,actual 25.8ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jun 2011 às 21:50)

Boa noite de São João!

Aqui por Bragança *19,9ºC* depois de uma máxima de *28ºC*

Extremos do dia: *8,6ºC  28,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 22:51)

Boas,por aqui ainda com uma temperatura tropical ,actual 22.9ºC e 46%HR e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Z13 (24 Jun 2011 às 10:36)

Céu limpo, muito sol e *20,9ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *11,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2011 às 10:59)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,6ºC

Mín - 11,8ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2011 às 11:43)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 22,5ºC.

Mínima de 12,8ºC.


Extremos de ontem:

10,9ºC / 25,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

Boas 

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu limpo e vento moderado e com uma temperatura amena... 
actuais: o vento esta a enfraquecer e a temperatura a subir para os 27.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2011 às 12:46)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento de E/NE...ambiente na rua já muito ,actual 30.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

Boa tarde pessoal

Bela tarde de Verão em Bragança, céu limpo vento fraco e *28.8ºC* na estação da ESA/IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2011 às 17:06)

Boas ,céu limpo e vento fraco com um ambiente de muito ,actual 34.9ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2011 às 18:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE, com bastante calor...

Actuais 29,7ºC e »20%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

Máxima de *33.7ºC*. 

Por agora, temperatura a descer, com * 31.0ºC* e HR em subida... nos *37%*.


----------



## Costa (24 Jun 2011 às 19:28)

Não sei se alguém reparou, mas ontem o Fundão chegou aos 4% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2011 às 19:39)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi quente com algum vento temporario durante o meio da tarde... 

extremos: 14.6ºC de minima e uma maxima de 32.0ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e com 29.9ºC de temperatura


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2011 às 20:04)

Céu limpo e 28,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,8ºC / 29,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2011 às 21:45)

Boas,lá fora ...hoje foi dia de braseiro ...hoje já fui a comprar as sardinhas para as assar amanhã,até já pensei não usar carvão...basta as por ao sol ,actual 30.2ºC e 25%HR.


Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## FRibeiro (24 Jun 2011 às 22:22)

Boas!
É engraçado como esse lado da cidade é mais quente eheh
Eu tive a mesma minima, no entanto a temperatura máxima tive menos 1ºC...Realmente o monte faz grande diferença!
Estão actualmente por aqui 29.4ºC

19.6º/34.1º


----------



## Z13 (24 Jun 2011 às 22:41)

Boa noite, tive por aqui o dia mais quente do ano até agora, com uma máxima de *32,6ºC*

Neste momento ainda registo *21,3ºC* com *23%* de hr

*Extremos do dia: 11,2ºC  32,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boas!
> É engraçado como esse lado da cidade é mais quente eheh
> Eu tive a mesma minima, no entanto a temperatura máxima tive menos 1ºC...Realmente o monte faz grande diferença!
> Estão actualmente por aqui 29.4ºC
> ...



 Olá,o monte que referiste será o do Barrocal ,eu moro quase na saída para Monforte,portanto zona mais baixa.

A noite continua quente com vento fraco,actual 28.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2011 às 10:39)

Manhã insuportabilíssima, com sol forte, vento fraquíssimo de E e muito calor. Não dá para estar a tratar dos carvalhinhos na rua...

27,8°C às 10h.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2011 às 11:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 32,8ºC

Mín - 14,8ºC


----------



## Z13 (25 Jun 2011 às 11:38)

Muito quente também por Bragança...

*30ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima de 13ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2011 às 11:55)

Dia insuportável... Que inferno. (Ai meu rico frio, por onde andas? Nunca mais é inverno...).

Actuais 29,6ºC e HR inferior a 20%.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2011 às 14:10)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu limpo e vento fraco ate ao meio da manha... 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uns quentinhos 31.8ºC


----------



## panda (25 Jun 2011 às 14:41)

boas tardes.
dia de muito calor e vento fraco.
actual 35.6ºC*e 20%HR*


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2011 às 15:06)

Na minha estação tenho 31,0ºC mas a máxima já chegou aos 32,3ºC. A mínima foi de 18,8ºC (na estação do IPB foi de 11,1ºC ).


----------



## FRibeiro (25 Jun 2011 às 15:09)

Boas!
Aqui estou nos 35.3ºC
Por enquanto nada de extremos, está calor sim mas nada de abrasador!!
A minima foi bem altinha, a primeira noite tropical, 22.9ºC
Surgiram pequenas nuvens no céu, talvez um bom indício para amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2011 às 16:01)

Boas tardes .

Como estava previsto já alguns dias a previsão...já cá têmos o gajo a chatear .

Céu limpo pela manhã com direito a algumas nuvens agora durante a tarde ...devido ao  se faz sentir,actual 36.5ºC e 25%HR.

A miníma nao baixou dos 23.5ºC .

Quanto há assadura das sardinhas foi adiado por algumas horas,razão ,devido ao mau tempo .


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2011 às 16:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Como estava previsto já alguns dias a previsão...já cá têmos o gajo a chatear .
> 
> ...



Não falhamos por muito a max prevista de castelo branco. Na zona sul da cidade, já estou à sombra com umas nuvens! 

Quanto às sardinhas, amanhã até se podia inovar sem gastar energia: sardinhas na chapa ao sol, quase que resultava!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2011 às 16:18)

Tarde infernal, com muito calor e algumas nuvens, e vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Actuais 32,2ºC e »20%HR.

___________________

Para quem não reparou, ontem Viseu(Aeródromo) e Pinhão(Santa Bárbara), chegaram a 4 e 3%HR, respectivamente...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2011 às 16:57)

Algum vento de E e ,actual 37.1ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2011 às 17:03)

Calor, sol, algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Actual 33,0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2011 às 17:29)

As imagens de satélite mostram muita nebulosidade perto de Torre de Moncorvo/Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Possibilidade de algum foco de trovoada pela região.


----------



## Heat (25 Jun 2011 às 17:37)

Pinhão a atingir os 40º às 16h00, de acordo com o IM.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

Por aqui está na hora mais perigosa ,com o vento a 0 e com 37.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2011 às 18:25)

Céu limpo, sol forte e vento nulo.

Actuais 33,1ºC e HR inferior a 20%.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jun 2011 às 18:35)

Por aqui *35,7ºC* depois de uma máxima de *36,0ºC*

Mirandela ás 16h registava *39,7ºC* e o Pinhão *40,6ºC*, como referiu o Heat




Trás-os-Montes à frente neste dia!


----------



## Z13 (25 Jun 2011 às 18:58)

bem, ás 17h o Pinhão seguia com *40,9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2011 às 19:09)

Às 17h00 UTC (*18h00*): Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) com 40,9 ºC.


----------



## Johnny (25 Jun 2011 às 20:02)

O Alto Douro em grande!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2011 às 23:57)

Boas ,tudo calmo e ambiente ainda muito ...hoje só de AC ligado ,actual 28.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.5ºC / 38.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 00:20)

Vento fraco de NW,actuais 27.9ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## HFSantos (26 Jun 2011 às 00:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 17h00 UTC (*18h00*): Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) com 40,9 ºC.



Algo se passa com a estação do Pinhão...30ºC às 23h? Estranho, digo eu.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 01:06)

além de ser uma REUMA (pelo que esses dados devem estar inflacionadas) 
tmb me parece que se passa alguma coisa com a estção


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 01:27)

Tendo saído da vila de Torre de Moncorvo com cerca de 33ºC chego à Foz do Sabor, estava esta esplêndida temperatura.

O mais surpreendente é mesmo a hora  





P.S - Isto foi obviamente com o carro em andamento, a uma velocidade de cerca de 80/90 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 01:33)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 36,9ºC

Mín - 18,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2011 às 02:25)

boas

tarde e noite quentes por Gouveia a minima foi de 19.7ºC e uma maxima de 33.3ºC 

actuais: acabo de vir de uma festa  onde esta muito agradavel para malhar umas ... nao ha vento, ceu limpo e uns agradaveis 22.8ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2011 às 09:30)

As máximas mais elevadas ontem:

Pinhão: 41,3ºC

Mirandela: 40,8ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2011 às 09:41)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> além de ser uma REUMA (pelo que esses dados devem estar inflacionadas)
> tmb me parece que se passa alguma coisa com a estção



não vou aqui afirmar que não existe qualquer problema com a estação do Pinhão, mas os valores de ontem parecem-me lógicos. Ontem Moimenta da Beira (670m) registou uma máxima de 37,1ºC. O Pinhão fica um pouco mais a norte e uns 540 metros mais abaixo. Parece, por isso, lógico que o ar já bastante quente no planalto de Moimenta, ao descer para o vale do Douro aqueça ainda mais.


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2011 às 09:59)

Neste momento céu limpo e 27,5ºC.

Mínima de 17,3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

boas
por Gouveia a manha foi mais quente, nao se pode andar na rua... o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas, nao corre uma brisa e sigo com 34.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2011 às 12:22)

Manhã ainda mais insuportável que a tarde de ontem: sol muito forte, não há uma brisa, nuvens altas e ténues, e uma mínima tropical. Que inferno!

Actuais 31,7ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 13:22)

Máxima extraordinária no Pinhão. 
Mas acho ainda mais interessante os 37ºC de máxima de Moimenta da Beira, aos 670 metros.



Dan disse:


> As máximas mais elevadas ontem:
> 
> Pinhão: 41,3ºC
> 
> Mirandela: 40,8ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (26 Jun 2011 às 15:17)

Céu esquesito, numa mistura de nuvens altas e poeira.
36.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 15:28)

Boas tardes .

Hoje o gajo ainda está mais chato ...apesar de estar meio tapado ainda incomoda mais,actual 37.6ºC e um vento muito .


----------



## Costa (26 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Não sei se corresponde a algum recorde, mas a HR mínima ontem no Fundão foi de apenas 3%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 17:38)

Boas ,por aqui o céu já ficou nublado e abafado,actual 37.4ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 18:21)

Por aqui o vento está a ficar mais mexido de S/SW  com a temperatura já descer devagar e com uma máxima igual há de ontem,actual 36.9ºC e muitas nuvens.

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 38.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2011 às 18:22)

Céu muito nublado e 34,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,3ºC / 35,5ºC


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2011 às 18:57)

O radar e a imagem de satélite mostram alguma animação para os lados do distrito de Castelo Branco, se não estou em erro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2011 às 18:58)

Pessoal já viram o sat24?, está uma trovoada para os lados da serra da Estrela


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 19:01)

Parece-se estar a formar rápido de mais na minha opinião, deverá durar uns 30 minutos ou 1h e morrer, mas com o calor do solo, pode ser que...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2011 às 19:11)

Boa tarde...

Em Paradela de Monforte (Chaves) hoje também foi o dia mais quente do ano.

*Temperatura máxima absoluta 2011: 34.9ºC*

Neste momento: 31.4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 19:29)

Aqui em Castelo Branco apenas céu completamente encoberto por nuvens médias e altas. Não ouvi nenhum trovão.. E da covilhã ninguém me disse nada.

Se o calor se mantém ou a temperatura desça devagar, é natural que a convectividade se mantenha! Mas mesmo assim, a chover só se for uns pingos dispersos, é que o ar à superfície está tão seco, que as gotas se evaporariam/reduziriam em grande parte!!

Quem sabe..


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2011 às 19:37)

A maior parte das descargas aconteceram pouco antes das 18h... Oliveira do Hospital, Carregal do Sal e Tábua...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2011 às 19:39)

Passou a Norte uma célula algo generosa, que ainda deixou por estas bandas uns bons 4,5mm, e uma descida de mais de 2ºC na temperatura, que entretanto já subiu mais 1ºC.

Actuais 31,6ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 19:44)

Encoberto e abafado ,actual 35.3ºC.


----------



## FRibeiro (26 Jun 2011 às 19:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Mas mesmo assim, a chover só se for uns pingos dispersos, é que o ar à superfície está tão seco, que as gotas se evaporariam/reduziriam em grande parte!!



Provávelmente é o que está a acontecer, porque ao olhar-se para as nuvens, vê-se uma espécie de banda de chuva, mas não chega cá nada! 
34.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 20:00)

Bastou um cherinho de vento de E para fazer subir a temperatura 0.5ºC em segundos .


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2011 às 20:23)

A instabilidade que surgiu no centro progride agora para norte e vai afectar o Alto Douro e Trás-os-Montes nas próximas horas. Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 20:58)

Nublado sem vento e com 33.4ºC .


----------



## Fil (26 Jun 2011 às 21:09)

Gerofil disse:


> A instabilidade que surgiu no centro progride agora para norte e vai afectar o Alto Douro e Trás-os-Montes nas próximas horas. Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas...



Deus te oiça! 

Aqui estou com 27,4ºC e humidade de 27%. Mínima de 18,6ºC e máxima de 32,7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2011 às 21:10)

Por aqui o céu já esteve mais nublado, ainda dei conta de caírem umas pingas dispersas junto ao rio Zêzere, onde fui dar uns mergulhos para refrescar. 

Máxima de *36.5ºC* às 17:10.

Por agora ainda *30.7ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2011 às 21:31)

Trovoada muito intensa neste momento e chuva forte... Céu assustador em direcção a Montalegre...

Há estragos no centeio... Caiu ao chão...


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

Em 30 minutos a temperatura desceu 5ºC, para os *25.7ºC*. A rotação do vento para NW ajudou bastante.


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Jun 2011 às 21:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Trovoada muito intensa neste momento e chuva forte... Céu assustador em direcção a Montalegre...
> 
> Há estragos no centeio... Caiu ao chão...




Visto aqui à distância foi assustador... A norte esteve uma boa meia-hora de relâmpagos incessantes de 3 em 3 segundos , agora continua mas com menos intensidade.

Dava para ver que ainda era a uma boa distância, porque já só se ouvia o eco. Sabes exactamente por onde passou?


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2011 às 21:54)

A partir de agora a situação vai acalmar rapidamente. Parece que a parte mais atingida pelas tempestades deste final de tarde foi a parte ocidental do distrito de Vila Real. Más notícias para esta época do ano ...





Sat24.com





CopyRight Eumetsat 2011





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## Z13 (26 Jun 2011 às 22:30)

Por aqui sem animação, excepto o facto de este ter sido o dia mais quente desde que instalei a minha estação neste local (Dezembro de 2007).

Hoje atingiu os* 37,6ºC*, todo um record...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2011 às 22:39)

Boas,depois de um longo tempo sem aragem nenhuma e céu tapado o ambiente na rua estava insurpotavél ...neste momento já com estrelas e o vento já mexe de W,actual 30.6ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2011 às 22:40)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, fiz a viagem pela estrada da beira ou EN17 e apanhei uma chuvada e vento forte entre Oliveira do Hospital ate mais ou menos a Candosa (Tabua) depois dai estava tudo sequinho... trovejava bastante pois via-se bastantes relampagos... 

tenho o conhecimento que nao trovejou ou choveu em Gouveia.. 
extremos de Gouveia: 21.3ºC de minima e 35.5ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado e ainda bastante quente, nao ha vento e sigo com 27.5ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Jun 2011 às 23:45)

Boas.
Por volta das 23:15 estavam *26ºC*. Chegou vento, com rajadas de *65km/h*  e meia hora depois estão *32ºC*. Acham isto normal?
E agora simplesmente o vento desapareceu... 
Fiquem bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2011 às 00:06)

Vento fraco e ainda 29.6ºC com 40%HR.

Lá terá que ser mais uma noite de AC ligado .


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2011 às 00:26)

actual 28.3ºC


----------



## HFSantos (27 Jun 2011 às 00:27)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> Por volta das 23:15 estavam *26ºC*. Chegou vento, com rajadas de *65km/h*  e meia hora depois estão *32ºC*. Acham isto normal?
> E agora simplesmente o vento desapareceu...
> Fiquem bem


Que Loucura


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2011 às 00:31)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> Por volta das 23:15 estavam *26ºC*. Chegou vento, com rajadas de *65km/h*  e meia hora depois estão *32ºC*. Acham isto normal?
> E agora simplesmente o vento desapareceu...
> Fiquem bem


por aqui também vez um pouco de vento mas fraco e desapareceu.
Neste mundo já nada é normal


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2011 às 00:45)

7654321



Dados do mapa - Termos de utilização

Aeroportos Próximos
Penhas Douradas | N/A | Céu Limpo
Estações Meteorológicas Próximas
1 Manteigas | 30.2 °C
2 Nabais-Gouveia | 25.9 °C
3 APRSWXNET Covilhae | 26.7 °C
4 Covilha Serra da Estrela | 25.8 °C  
5 Loriga | 21.1 °C
6 Covilha | 23.4 °C
7 Guarda | 26.


----------



## Fil (27 Jun 2011 às 02:49)

Muitos clarões para N e NE. Temperatura de 24,3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 03:17)

O Interior Norte ainda está muito quente 

Às 2h, as temperaturas eram as seguintes:





Moncorvo: *30.2ºC*
Pinhão: *28.5ºC*
Mogadouro: *28.3ºC*

São as estações mais quente do País.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com 23.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 09:12)

Manhã já algo quente, com sol, neblina e vento nulo.

Actuais 23,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 10:37)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de S.

Actuais 27,5ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2011 às 12:10)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo com algum vento...o ambiente na rua vai ficando ,actual 31.0ºC e 41%HR.

Noite muito quente para se poder descansar...mas da minha parte o que valeu foi o AC,senão era uma arrelia .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

Por cá também foi uma noite impossível. acordei com 5L de suor na almofada  : mínima no quarto foi de 27,1ºC.

Neste momento, céu com poeira(meio esbranquiçado) e vento fraco de S.

Actuais 29,1ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 13:50)

Céu esbranquiçado, vento muito fraco de S, ou mesmo nulo.

Actuais 29,7ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2011 às 15:33)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de S/SW,actual 34.0ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 17:31)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Actuais 29,5ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2011 às 18:24)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de SW,actual 33.6ºC e 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.2ºC / 34.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 19:04)

Céu limpo, com algum de S/SE, e alguma poeira no ar, com céu meio esbranquiçado.

Actuais 28,5ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2011 às 19:57)

actual *30.1ºC*.
vento fraco


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 20:43)

Continua o céu limpo e o vento fraco de S.

Actual 26,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2011 às 21:21)

Boas,então hoje já posso contar com o ambiente mais fresco na rua ...a brisa já é mais maritíma,aleluia ,actual 27.5ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2011 às 21:51)

Noite bem mais agradável, já dá para refrescar o quarto e livrar-me dos 28ºC cá dentro...

Actuais 24,0ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2011 às 22:32)

Boas,por aqui a descida vai devagar...mas vai .,actuais 25.9ºC e 59%HR com vento de W.


----------



## Fil (27 Jun 2011 às 23:47)

Por aqui estou com 22,9ºC a descer muito lentamente.

A máxima foi de 32,1ºC e a mínima de 21,6ºC, que é a minha primeira mínima tropical num mês de Junho.


----------



## panda (28 Jun 2011 às 00:14)

noite mais fresca  actual *22ºC* e *35%HR*.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia 
por aqui o dia chega com neblina a cobrir o ceu com uns agradaveis 17.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia já apareceu com ambiente mais fresco ...mais pela madrugada e manhã...neste momento algum calor,actual 32.5ºC e vento a rodar entre o S/W moderado.


----------



## panda (28 Jun 2011 às 16:42)

boas tardes
céu limpo e vento fraco. actual *31.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2011 às 19:25)

Boas,o ambiente já vai ficando mais fresco...devido ao vento moderado de W/NW,actual 28.5ºC e 37%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.0C / 33.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jun 2011 às 19:36)

boas

dia bem mais fresco por aqui, a neblina durou ate ao meio dia, depois disso o ceu ficou limpo e levantou-se vento que sopra moderado desde o inicio da tarde... houve uma baixa significativa na temperatura maxima... 
extremos: 17.8ºC de minima e 25.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento moderado e com 22.6ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Jun 2011 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui tenho 19,9ºC com céu quase limpo e nuvens no horizonte.

O dia foi bastante mais fresco que nos dias anteriores, a mínima foi de 17,5ºC e a máxima de 26,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

Algumas nuvens altas com vento de W/NW,actual 24.0ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Z13 (28 Jun 2011 às 22:06)

Dia bem agradável hoje por Bragança, com muito sol mas extremos de *16,4ºC  28,0ºC*

Neste momento registo *17,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2011 às 22:49)

Noite boa para poder arejar a casa ...vento de NW,actual 21.4ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jun 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia 

o dia chega com ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com 18.9ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2011 às 11:27)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 20,1ºC.

Mínima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jun 2011 às 12:10)

Mínima de *12.3ºC*.

Neste momento, *25.0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 16:32)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,actual 32.4ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## panda (29 Jun 2011 às 17:35)

céu limpo e vento fraco.
actual *29ºC e 20%HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 18:43)

Boas,ambiente ainda muito morno ...com o vento a perder alguma velocidade de NW,actual 32.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

Ainda com 32.4ºC...hoje está mais difiçil de descer .


Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 33.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 20:21)

Vento fraco e aiiiinda com 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 20:47)

Finalmente abaixo dos trinta,actual 29.7ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jun 2011 às 21:33)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo ou pouco nubaldo por nuvens altas. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 14.5ºC de minima e 27.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento muito fraco e com 22.1ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 22:57)

Vento fraco e com 25.8ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2011 às 23:48)

Termino hoje por aqui com 25.2ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia 

inicio de dia com sol e vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 17.8ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2011 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 14,2ºC.

Mínima de 9,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (30 Jun 2011 às 10:34)

Olá!

Por agora já vamos com *18,4ºC*

Noite fresca com mínima de *8,6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2011 às 12:22)

Bom dia... ou Boa tarde

Mais um dia de sol e céu limpo aqui pelo Nordeste, neste momento a estação da ESA/IPB regista 21.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2011 às 14:20)

Dia agradável, com vento moderado de NE, muito sol e temperatura agradável. Um dia espétacular...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2011 às 20:45)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e novamente o  a voltar em força,actual 31.7ºC e 22%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 35.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

Vento de N/NE com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2011 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o o dia foi quente com vento fraco que durou ate ao meio da manha... de tarde apareceram umas nuvens altas... 
extremos: 16.4ºC de minima e 29.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com ainda 25.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2011 às 23:00)

Quando o vento está de N/NE que atravessa grande parte da cidade sou eu que apanho aqui com o bafo todo vindo de lá ...será  ...já que moro na zona sul,actual 27.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2011 às 23:49)

Ainda com 26.7ºC e 28%HR.

Então até para o mês que vêm .


----------

